

Beta signups open for a new global comics publishing platform - nimlothcq
https://globalcomix.com/news/details/3/beta-signups-are-now-open?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=betapromo

======
nimlothcq
Happy to answer any questions people may have :)

\- Chris

